# Whitby treasures.



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Years ago when I was a lad Whitby upper harbour had at least 3 grand luxury boats left to there own devices and just sank.Always remember the decks and white paintwork going further below with each tide and even then I was shall we say agitated.I suppose being Whitby nobody said nowt over the years and the owners of these vessels were not interested anyway.
I bet this kind of scenario went on in most harbours but to see it is is believing.


----------

